# What is the best pump for vivariums?



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

I was wondering if there's a pump out there that's better than all the others (stronger, filters better..ect) 
Also is it possible to build a vivarium with a false bottom/waterfall pump and make it to where you never need to get in and unclog the pump or mess with it at all?

Thanks,
-Josh


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are a lot of factors involved into how much water flow you want so that woudl determine the pump you want, and yes there are several ways to setup the pump so you never have to unclog it.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Julio said:


> there are a lot of factors involved into how much water flow you want so that woudl determine the pump you want, and yes there are several ways to setup the pump so you never have to unclog it.


Do you have any good links indicating how to do so? Or could you tell me any tips from personal experience??


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I have always used micro-jets, they are tiny and will operate in extremely shallow water compared to most other pumps. There's the 303 and the 404 model, I use the 303 and its always been strong enough for what I use them for. Its adjustable so you can make the flow however strong you want.

drsfostersmith have them for like 17, but they are out of stock atm. Amazon usually has them for cheaper so I would check that out.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

You could also look into the Eheim power compact range..

There are 3 different sizes, they are all very good quality, they can run on dry, and the smallest can pump water to a height of 1metre, these being only 54.5 x 34.5 x 51.5mm which is the perfect size if your using an "access shoot" at the back of your tank...

They are fairly cheap, and also have an adjustable flow rate which is good for fine tuning your flow.

Id recommend these to anyone.

Richie


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...bottom-using-leca-water-feature-question.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/41927-waterfall-pump-help-needed.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-latest-rock-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/41217-our-favorite-vivariums.html


----------

